# "Wetten, dass..?" vom letzten Samstag - Top oder Flop?



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Internet, Frauen im Fußball und im Bagger – das war kurz zusammengefasst Thommy Gottschalks wundersame "Wetten, dass..?"-Show vom vergangenen Samstag... 

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2022. 
Das Internet wurde gerade erfunden – zumindest in der Zeitrechnung von Thomas Gottschalk, der am Samstagabend den "Friedensvertrag von Friedrichshafen" auf den Weg bringt. 

_"Fernsehen und online liegen sich in den Armen"_, verkündet der 72-Jährige feierlich und nimmt die TikTok-Zwillinge Lisa und Lena (Mantler) in den Schwitzkasten. 
Die beiden seien ja bekannte _"Influenzarinnen"_ erklärt er und schaut dabei, als hätte man ihm tatsächlich gerade einen fiesen Grippe-Virus angehängt. 
Willkommen bei "Wetten, dass..?". 

Knapp 14 Millionen Zuschauer begeisterte das Revival der Kultshow im vergangenen Jahr. 
Am Samstag sind es gut drei Millionen weniger...
Aber die Quote ist Gottschalk ohnehin schnuppe, ebenso wie die Namen der Wettkandidaten (_"kann ich mir sowieso nicht merken"_) oder die seiner prominenten Gäste (wenn sie nicht wie Veronica Ferres schon neunmal auf der Couch saßen). 
Nationalspielerin und FC-Bayern-Star *Giulia Gwinn* lässt sich bereitwillig von Gottschalk Giuliana nennen. Frauen und Fußball – das ist ja auch fast so verrückt wie Frauen, die Bagger fahren können. Mit Stöckelschuhen! 
Eine Sensation zum Auftakt der dreieinhalbstündigen Show, in der der Entertainer des Öfteren wie ein verwirrter Zeitreisender wirkt. 😖

Zum Glück hat das ZDF ihm eine Gefährtin aus der Gegenwart an die Seite gestellt: *Michelle Hunziker*. 
Sie ist quasi das "Schweizer Taschenmesser" unter den Moderatorinnen: 
Die 45-Jährige lotst den Altmeister gut gelaunt durch den Abend, souffliert, erklärt Wetten, verteilt Komplimente und schiebt Thommy sanft in die richtige Position, wenn er mal wieder mit dem Rücken zur Kamera steht. 
Anspielungen auf ihr Liebesleben lächelt die Wahl-Italienerin, die - man möchte es kaum glauben - nächstes Jahr Oma wird, einfach weg.

_"Thommy, die großen Worte – denkst du dran?"_, fragt Hunziker im Ton einer Pflegerin, die sich um die Medikamenteneinnahme ihres Patienten sorgt. 
Ach ja, da war ja was: _"Top, die Wette gilt!"_ 

Und die sind diesmal wirklich top!
Darunter ein Kandidat, der Brettspiele an ihrem Geräusch beim Ausschütten erkennt. Zwei Freunde, die sich auf einer Achterbahnfahrt Handys zuwerfen und ein Klimaaktivist, der mit Kreuzblick Fingerabdrücke identifiziert und Wettkönig wird. 
Das hat durchaus Unterhaltungswert – auch für jüngere Zuschauer, die auf Drängen ihrer Eltern an diesem Samstag eine Prise Nostalgie atmen sollen. 

Mediales Lagerfeuer 2.0. 
Nur das mit dem Vorspulen geht leider nicht, wenn auf der berühmten Couch wieder einmal Peinlichkeiten ausgetauscht werden. 
Ungläubiges Kopfschütteln als Gottschalk fragt, ob *Veronica Ferres*_ "ein Mitspracherecht hat"_, wenn ihre 21-jährige Tochter *Lilly Krug* (ebenfalls auf dem Sofa) _"mal mit einem Kerl ankommt"_. 🙈

Dafür sorgen *Michael "Bully" Herbig,* *Christoph Maria Herbst* (der den sehr entspannten* Robbie Williams* mit einem fiesen Koks-Witz piesackt), US-Star *John Malkovich *und *Herbert Grönemeyer* für ein paar wunderbare Momente. 

Lichtblicke in einer Show, die sich eigentlich mittlerweile überholt hat – trotz oder inzwischen vielleicht wegen Gottschalk?


----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)

Nach der Klatschparade am Anfang, nach gut 90 Sekunden weg gezappt


----------



## krawutz (21 Nov. 2022)

Habs nur ausschnittweise gesehen. Eigentlich war es wie früher auch schon : Gottschalk wusste von nix, Hunziker wusste alles und die Kandidaten haben das gemacht, was sie auch gemacht hätten, wenn T.G. nicht da gewesen wäre.
Einziger kleiner Unterschied : Gottschalk war eine Winzigkeit weniger um Körperkontakt zu den Anwesendinnen (oder wie immer das jetzt heißen mag) bemüht.


----------



## didi33 (21 Nov. 2022)

Ein wirrer alter Mann, der schon seit gut 25 Jahren aus der Zeit gefallen ist als letzte Bastion der Samstagabendschow im ZDF mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Die Wetten abwechslungsreich und gut. Hunziker unerträglich aufdringlich und schrill wie immer. Gottschalk zwiespältig wie so oft. Aber die immer gleichen langweiligen und nervigen Leute auf der Couch und der Bühne. Für mich naja und flop.


----------



## congo64 (21 Nov. 2022)

"Wetten, dass..?" ich nicht eine Sekunde gesehen habe, kann also zu dem Thema nichts beitragen.​Vieles sollte man nicht aufwärmen, diese Sendung scheint dazu zu gehören.


----------



## Spok007 (23 Nov. 2022)

Ich hab Michelle Hunziker, Lilly Krug und Gulia Gwinn verpasst?
Dann muss ich wohl mal in der Mediathek nachschauen, ob sich da nicht doch ein paar Szenen lohnen 😉
Früher hätte @SnoopyScan da bestimmt einen Megapost dazu erstellt 😢


----------



## tosti2408 (26 Nov. 2022)

Als Weihnachtsspecial ja noch so etwas wie sinnig, als Widerauferstehung der Freitagabendshow absolut der Flop


----------



## TheHitcher (13 Dez. 2022)

Wetten dass Top, Gottschalk Schrott. Der Mann soll bei RTL bleiben, da passt er gut hin.


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:23)

Na ja, das Alter nagt wohl an allem.... früher war die Show top.


----------

